# Quantity Surveyor - Any registration is needed before working?



## ShermD (Feb 5, 2016)

Any registration is needed before working as a Quantity Surveyor in Australia?
I mean, registration in AIQS or RICS etc as a quantity surveyor. I have a Bachelor of Science degree in Quantity Surveying from a UK university.


----------

